# Dsl/westell6100



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

hey guys im new here, I am not an expert in computer technology and I am having some problems with my Verizon DSL (Westell6100)

I havent had any diffculty since I got connected. But all of a sudden the internet light has gone out. I thought it was only for a couple of hours, but its been out for 2 days now. I tried turning it on and off, unplugging, and resetting the modem. Any adivce out there?!? Is there anything that I could do besides call up verizon?

Thanks alot.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

What what the last thing you plugged into your phone system? Try unplugging it.

Did you change anything with your phone wiring? 

Do you hear any hum on your phone line? If so, this may be the cause.

If something in your house is causing the problem, Verizon will charge for the dispatch and repair, unless you pay for inside wire maintenance.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's what I recommend for interior DSL wiring.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

Alright well I found a phoneline that I had disconnected(bc we didnt have enoughof the phone jack things for every phone in my house) reconnected because my brother did not know why it was out. I had assumed that this was the reason for the internet being down. I restarted the computer and the modem but the problem has not improved. I think I might have to call Verizon up tomorrow.

What exactly is a DSL splitter and how much does it cost??


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

DSL splitters are in the range of $20-$40 typically. Can usually get them on eBay or from on line suppliers.

A DSL splitter is the best approach, however, you indicated things worked fine until recently. So something changed either with your inside wiring, modem or on the Verizon side. I typically find that most problems are with inside house wiring issues. 

Unplug all your TiVo boxes, TelZappers, answering machines, satellite receivers, fax machines and computers with dial up modems and see if this gets things working. Do you have MiroFilters on all devices connected to the phone jacks? These are usually the first things someone removes and this can cause problems.

I have seen everything from the cat chewing on the phone lines to the dog chasing the cat behind the desk getting caught up in the phone lines causing problems!

Pick up the phone, hit the first 2 digits of a number and listen very carefully for line hum, static or noise. If you have a micro filter on the phone you are using and hear noise, hum or static, this may be the cause of your DSL not working.

Just remember, Verizon will take a few days to get out to your house and will charge for the service call if the problem is with inside wiring and there is no wire maintenance on your bill. If Verizon comes out, you might as well have them install a DSL splitter and make the dedicated drop to the modem if you you are paying!

JamesO


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yea i deffinitly think I can avoid buying the splitter considering I have not had a problem for the last 2 months. I checked all of my wires again, and everything looks to be fine. The dsl light is now flashing green on and off repeatedly. Does this mean anything?


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

Alright Im gonna throw out another wierd one. I left my modem on over night, and in the morning, theinternet button was green. I tried connecting to the internet, and it said I did not have an active connection. I swithced the modem on and off, and the internet light did not come on. DSL light still flashing.

PS- I have not touched any wires


----------



## daxumaming (Mar 21, 2006)

1) Make sure there is an Ethernet or USB light in front of modem depending on your connection.

2) Open IE, then type this numbers on the address bar: 192.168.1.254

3) It should open up a login screen. Just type in your username and password then click connect


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

daxumaming said:


> 1) Make sure there is an Ethernet or USB light in front of modem depending on your connection.
> 
> 2) Open IE, then type this numbers on the address bar: 192.168.1.254
> 
> 3) It should open up a login screen. Just type in your username and password then click connect



Ethernet is solid green. All I have to do is type in the adress bar is 192.168.1.254 in internet explorer?? I tried doing it connected to internet through dial up, and not connected through dial up, and No page has shown up.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/6323

JamesO


----------



## daxumaming (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry I must be sleepy when I posted awhile ago and didn't read much of your symptoms.

Anyway, you're experiencing No Sync. Westell 6100 has 5 lights. Power, which is obvious. Ethernet and USB, would light up depending on your connection from modem to PC. Internet light which indicates that data is passing through, doesn't matter if it's off, flashing, or solid. And DSL light which is the most critical light in front of this modem. The Power and DSL lights should remain solid. The DSL light is your indicator that the modem is communicating with your ISP's PPPoE server. If it's blinking, then follow this step.

Isolate the line. unplug every device that you have at home from your phone jack. make sure you unplug fax machines, Tivo's, telephone sets, etc.

Plug the modem directly to the phone jack. Make sure it's not plugged to a UPS or Surge Protector. The phone cord from the modem should be plugged directly. Sorry for reiterating, this happens a lot to our customers.

Powercycle the modem, or better yet, reset it. Push and hold the the small (tinny) reset button at the back of the modem for at least 10 secs.

After about 45 secs, the DSL light should remain steady green. If not, then you are experiencing 2 things. (1) Possible inside or outside line issues and (2) Network problems (probably DSLAM or Network outage.

Before calling your ISP's tech support, make sure the line is isolated so you don't have to go around the house and start unplugging things. Call them up from another phoneline (or cellphone) and tell them that the line is already isolated so all they have to do is run some physical (MLT) tests.

The tests shouldn't take more than 5 mins, but give the agent a break. If that call lasts for more than 10 mins, ask for a "truckroll". It'll be a "sync at NID truckroll" or line truckroll. If the NID (the box outside of your house) has sync, then he'll probably check on the inside wirings.

If it's sync at NID, you don't have to pay anything. If it's an inside line issue, the tech would let you sign a waiver. If you sign it, you'll pay for it. Either way, he'll fix your line.

Don't expect though that he'll fix your PC, since they're only trained to install and troubleshoot line issues.

Once you have sync (solid DSL light) but still can't connect, post the symptoms and I'll try my best to help you out.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

daxumaming said:


> Before calling your ISP's tech support, make sure the line is isolated so you don't have to go around the house and start unplugging things. Call them up from another phoneline (or cellphone) and tell them that the line is already isolated so all they have to do is run some physical (MLT) tests.
> 
> The tests shouldn't take more than 5 mins, but give the agent a break. If that call lasts for more than 10 mins, ask for a "truckroll". It'll be a "sync at NID truckroll" or line truckroll. If the NID (the box outside of your house) has sync, then he'll probably check on the inside wirings.


See post #3. :smile:

For a simple test to totally eliminate inside wiring, you just need to connect the DSL modem directly to the NID after disconnecting the interior wiring. That will 100% eliminate any possibility that it's the interior wiring.


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

*No internet light*

:grin: First of, this is not a no sync problem.
If you have lost sync the DSL light will flash in a slow steady pattern.
If you have a solid DSL light and no internet light this is a connectivity problem.
There are two types of connection you could have with Verizon, DHCP & PPPoE. With DHCP you authenticate with your MAC address. You are probably not DHCP since the MAC address in this case would come from the Westell 6100 which would not have changed. With PPPoE you authenticate by means of a username and a password. If for some reason the username and password in the modem do not match the ones you created during account setup you will lose your connection. When this happens the internet light will turn red and/or turn off.
If you lose power or reset the modem, this will happen.
If you know your Verizon Online Username and Password then follow these steps.
Open Internet Explorer
In the address bar type in; 192.168.1.1
When prompted for a username/password type in the following;
username : admin
password : password
Then a screen will come up saying enter administration name & password.
This screen is to change the username and password for the modem.
Type 'admin' in all three boxes and click change.
Then click on profile editor at the bottom of the screen.
You will again be prompted for a username & password, both will be admin (if you followed that instruction, otherwise use whatever you entered for the administration username&password).
Then click on new connection (at the bottom)
The connection name is My Connection, you can change this to anything.
The Account ID is your Verizon Online Username
The password is your Verizon password.

If you run into problems call Verizon Tech support, this is a very common problem that any tech support agent can walk you through in fairly short order.


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

joedykie said:


> :grin: First of, this is not a no sync problem.
> If you have lost sync the DSL light will flash in a slow steady pattern.
> If you have a solid DSL light and no internet light this is a connectivity problem.
> There are two types of connection you could have with Verizon, DHCP & PPPoE. With DHCP you authenticate with your MAC address. You are probably not DHCP since the MAC address in this case would come from the Westell 6100 which would not have changed. With PPPoE you authenticate by means of a username and a password. If for some reason the username and password in the modem do not match the ones you created during account setup you will lose your connection. When this happens the internet light will turn red and/or turn off.
> ...



Hey man finally got it, Thanks alot!


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

I just restarted the computer/modem and the same thing has happend.......Dsl light flashing, no internet connection. Now What?!?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The DSL light flashing indicates you are not connected to the ISP, this would be either the ISP or the modem.


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

johnwill said:


> The DSL light flashing indicates you are not connected to the ISP, this would be either the ISP or the modem.



What exactly does this mean?? lol


----------



## Cooke17513 (Mar 28, 2006)

What worked for me was starting over from the beginning with the installation CD from Verizon.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The DSL light blinking means you have no connection between the modem and the telephone company central office equipment.

1. Configuration problem on either end? Have you lost the PPPoE user name and password? 
2. Maybe you have a bad modem?
3. Maybe the telco side has a problem, you would need to contact their Tech Support to resolve this. Bad pair of wires, problem with the DSLAM equipment, configuration problem?
4. Inside wiring problem in your house? Make a direct connection to the NID and see what happens.
5. Maybe you are too far from the telephone central office (have too much line lose). Seen this before where DSL has been offered to areas that it should not have been offered to!

JamesO


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

*Sync vs. connectivity*

Previously you posted that you had a solid DSL light but no Internet light. As I stated at that time the problem was not your 'sync' (synchronization with the DSL signal) but your connectivity. You needed to configure your modem to connect which in your follow up you stated did work. Your problem now is sync. You have a flashing DSL light, so the DSL signal is not reaching the modem. Disconnected everything from the phone jacks in your house. Phones, satellite system, security system, anything at all that may be connected to a phone jack. Then take the modem around to all your phone jacks and see if any of them give you a solid dsl light. If they don't then call Verizon Tech support. If they do you have an issue with internal wiring.
If you fix the issue this way call tech support anyhow and have them go over the physical set up with you to be sure there are no problems there. Also, keep the modem as far away from the monitor and any other device with an EM field as you can. Don't connect the phone cable through an extension or a surge protector. This are commonly overlooked causes of a sync issue.
While the DSL light flashes you will not have an internet light since without sync you can not have connection. Nonetheless these are very different issues.
Good luck!


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

alright just going to give an update. DSL light still blinking and no internet when I turn the modem on, but after the modem stays on for about 45 min the internet light and the dsl light go solid. If i turn the modem off, and then back on, NO connection.

If I never shut the modem off, would it be a problem?


This is soo stressing!!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You need to get the signal level information when the modem is locked and you have service, then do the same when the modem is not locked.

Post the info here for review.

Without this type of info, not much anyone here can do to help.

JamesO


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

JamesO said:


> You need to get the signal level information when the modem is locked and you have service, then do the same when the modem is not locked.



How do I get that??


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Web Interface on the modem.

Read this thread from begining to end, there has been a lot of info passed on to you already on where to start looking.

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/6323 - Step # 2

Look for either diagnostics and or signal information.

192.168.1.1 may also work?

If your modem is in sync you can also call the DSL provider obtain this info and they should provide it to you.

We need to know the following:

What data rates are you paying for and what is the modem currently running?
What is the up and down signal attenuation?
What is the up and down signal margin?
What is the up and down transmit power level?
What path scheme is being used, Fast or Interleaved?

If you connect the modem directly to the NID does the DSL sync right away, if so, you may have wiring issue in the house?

If you determine the problem is on the phone company side, I would be asking for service credit until the problem is fixed.

JamesO


----------



## charger5 (Mar 19, 2006)

well as of now, it takes 45 min b4 the internet light goes on and once I am connected, the speed is horrible. I am extremely lost, looks like verizon will be getting a call this week.


----------



## rofiguer (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi,
for those of you still dealing with this problem....... (last post seems to be 4/07)

Below is a link to a firmware upgrade from Verizon support that supposedly fixes the problem of sporadic connectivity, specifically routing problems. The first obvious system is that the DSL light either blinks, or turns off completely.

http://business.verizon.net/help/dsl/?case=versalinkfix

make sure you download the correct version by checking the model number on the bottom of the modem/router.

That being said, it's been installed for a few hours now and seems to be working. Hopefully this will fix the problem completely. After verifying that the problems were not my PCs the next step was to replace the device, and in speaking to Verizon, if you've had the device for more than a year they will not replace it. You will need to purchase one at your expense, which since its for a service they provide I think is silly. For the speeds I was getting when it worked (or lack there of) I will probably switch ISPs if it comes to that.

Hope this helps - Good luck


----------

